# التربة : انواعها وخصائصها



## سيد ابوليلة (23 يونيو 2009)

*التربة : انواعها وخصائصها** التربة هي مورد فعال يزود النباتات بالحياة، وهي مكونة من خليط ذو أحجام مختلفة من جسيمات معدنية (رمل، غرين، وطين) ومواد عضوية وأنواع متعددة من الكائنات الحية. وبالتالي فان للتربة خصائص بيولوجية وكيميائية وفيزيائية بعضها ديناميكي يمكنه التغير حسب طرق التعامل مع التربة. 

 أنواع التربة: 

 بالإمكان تعريف خمس مجموعات رئيسية للتربة في المملكة المتحدة عن طريق عمل حفرة، والنظر إلى التربة على عمق متر واحد:

 "التربة البنية"، يظهر هذا النوع من التربة تغير تدريجي في اللون أو في أفق واضحة مع دليل في نمو جذر غير محدد الطول ونشاط لدودة الأرض لأعماق بعيدة، وتعتبر هذه التربة قادرة على إنتاج عشب جيد ولكن يجب فحص نظام الصرفة والحامضية. 

 "الصلصال"، تظهر هذه التربة مقاومة لجذور النبات ولدودة الأرض من الدخول إلى التربة رمادية اللون والمثقفة بالماء.

 إن الإثقال بالماء مشكلة كبيرة في هذه التربة ويمكن أن لا تعالج بنظام الصرفة (شبكة من مصارف المياه)، وفيها ضعف في إنتاج العشب وتوحل بشدة في الشتاء. يشير اللون الرمادي المرقش إلى تربة مثقلة بالماء خلال فترة من السنة. 

 "الرسوبية"، تربة ذات تركيب رملي حامضي مصفى، لا توجد المواد المغذية في طبقاتها العليا، ولكن بإمكانها العمل على تراكم المواد المغذية في الطبقة القاسية الخشنة القابلة للاختراق من جذور النبات، ليس بإمكان هذه التربة إنتاج محصول جيد من العشب. 

 "الجيرية"، تشبه هذه التربة تلك التربة المغطاة بالطباشير، ويكون هناك عادة طبقة عليا بنية اللون مع طباشير بيضاء نقية على السطح. 

 إن هذه التربة ليست حامضية وبإمكان الماء أن ينفذ بسهولة من خلالها، وتعتمد إمكانيتها على إنتاج العشب على عمق الطبقة العليا بينة اللون. 

 "العضوية"، تحتوي هذه التربة على نسبة عالية من المحتوى العضوي أو محتويات خثية وتكون عادة كثيرة الاحتفاظ بالرطوبة والخصوبة، لكنها يمكن أن تكون حامضية خاصة إذا كان هناك صخر سفلي كما في أرض المستنقع، كما يمكن أن يكون هناك مشكلة في نظام الصرفة.

 – تم تطوير الخث لأنه المادة التي لم يتم تحليلها بنفس الطريقة التي تم التخزين فيها، وهذا ممكن بسبب إثقال الماء. 
 يمكن لهذه التربة إنتاج بعض العشب الجيد بالغرم من أنها قد تعاني من نقص في الرطوبة في الصيف لأن الرطوبة العالية لا تشجع التجذير العميق. 

 خصائص أنواع التربة المختلفة التربة الرملية، الرملي الطفالي، الطفالي الرملي هذا النوع مستنزف ومشبع بالهواء حيث أنه قابل للاستعمال معظم أيام السنة، وهو خفيف ويسخن بسرعة في الربيع، إلا إذا كان يحوي مواداً عضوية سريعة الجفاف وتحتاج إلى مياه إضافية، وهذه المياه الإضافية تساعد على تنظيف التربة من المواد المغذية للنبات والكلس، وعليه يمكننا القول أن هذا النوع من التربة نوعاً ما حامضي (عدا تربة الشواطي)، ويوصف هذا النوع من التربة عادة بالتربة "الجائعة"، التي تحتاج إلى غذاء إضافي، على الرغم من ذلك يمكن لهذه التربة أن تكون من أكثر أنواع التربة إنتاجاً إذا وجدة إدارة حكيمة. 

 التربة نصف طفالية، رملية طينية طفالية، طفالية غرينية هذه الأنواع من التربة معتدلة حيث تحقق توازناً ما بين القدرة على أن تكون منتجة والحد الأدنى من العناية، والتربة نصف الطفالية هي الأفضل في هذه المجموعة في هذا المجال. الطينية، الطينية الرملية، الطينية الطفالية، الجرينية الطفالية الطينية، الطينية الجرينية، الجرينية بالرغم من أن هذه الأنواع من التربة صعبة التعامل معها، إلا أنها عادة ما تزودنا بغذاء النباتات والكلس. 

 إن العائق الرئيسيس بخصوص هذه التربة هو قدرتها العالية على الاحتفاظ بالمياه (وهذا يعني أن المياه تبقى لوقت متأخر في فصل الربيع)، كما انها تحتاج إلى مجهود علي للتعامل معها، فعليك أن تختار ظروف الطقس المناسبة لتجنب العمل الصعب وتجنب تدمير تركيبة التربة، كما يجب استخدام الآلات الثقيلة مثل ...... مهما كلف الثمن وخصوصاً إذا كانت التربة رطبة. 

 التربة الخثية الطحلبية (تربة المستنقعات) من المعلوم أن هذه الأنواع من التربة حامضية جداً وتتمتع بصرفة جزئية، ومن الممكن أن تكون أفضل تربة طينية طبيعية متوفرة، فهي غنية بغذاء النبات وسهلة للعمل فيها مبكراً، وبإمكانك أيضا أن تحول التربة المتوفرة إليك إلى تربة خصية وذلك بإضافة كميات كبيرة من المواد العضوية حيث أن معظم المزارعين يعملون ذلك. 

 من الممكن أن تطول مدة الاستهلاك لهذه المواد وعليه تكون مكلفة في البداية.... تجنب جعل هذه التربة حامضة جداً وعليك أن تختار المواد العضوية المناسبة. 

 التربة الطباشيرية والتربة الكلسية تحتوي هذه التربة على نسبة عالية من الطباشير والكلس، والحقيقة أنها تطغى على تصنيف أحجم الجسميات الدقيقة العادية الموجودة في هذه التربة، وهي غالباً ما تكون ضحلة جداً، كما أنها وبخطورة تحدد نوع النبات الذي ينمو بنجاح فيها، فان كانت تربتك من هذا النوع وكنت غير راضي عن نسبة النباتات التي يسمح لك بزراعتها فان أفضل طريقة هي أن تنتقل إلى منطقة أخرى، ولكن يجب عليك فحص التربة أولاً، وإذا لم تستطع الانتقال فما عليك إلا أن تحصر نفسك في زراعة النباتات التي تنمو في التربة الطباشيرية. 

 إن تغيير نوع التربة عادة ما يكون بمثابة مكافحة عسيرة وشاقة ومكلفة نوعاً ما.
*​* 
مع تحياتى 
اخوكم م/ سيد ابوليلة
*​


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (31 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## سيد ابوليلة (17 يناير 2010)

المهندس عليوة قال:


> مشكوووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmad al hariri (8 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووور


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## نورالهادى نصرالدين (29 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك واطال الله عمرك


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (29 مارس 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## حسن دغمان (30 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمداحمد5 (30 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## المهندسة كوثر (23 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عاصم الطحان (2 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## محمود علام (26 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير​
​​


----------



## م-محمد رمضان (27 أكتوبر 2015)

مشكوررررر


----------

